

Now You Can Connect to a Mouse Brain Wirelessly - jerryhuang100
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0060410

======
ChuckMcM
Ok this is just really really creepy. I'm not at all sure where this is going,
but being able to make suicide rat weapons? That would be some serious
asymmetric warfare right there.

~~~
jerryhuang100
maybe a life-size rat/mouse maze game for humans with gopro cam on rat/mouse?

